# just wanted to say hi! its been a while



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

hey everybody. i havn't spoken to any plant people in almost a year. i've been very buisy at work and my interests have shifted some to other stuff. i was a forum mod on aquabotanic and a regular on apc chat when it was going really well. i know many of you dont remember me but for those of you who do i would like to say that im sorry for not getting on for so long.

i still have 6 planted tanks that i maintain regularly, but i havn't tried much aquascaping lately. i finally graduated physical therapy school and am working in a nursing home in oklahoma city. im still married believe it or not  i've spent most of my free time playing video games, riding my motorcycle, playing paintball, and hanging out with friends. i hope to get back on apc regularly becuase i miss the information, creativity, and friendship!

russell


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 17, 2008)

HI Russell I am new here it is good to see you coming back. Lets see some of those tanks.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

here are some older ones, i havnt taken any new pics for a while...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome back! Don't feel bad about the slacking of the aquascaping - I've sort of been down that same road lately.  Life happens....

Great tank photos!

We look forward to seeing you around more again.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

hey jan!


good to see you. you would probably know, are niko and gnatster still around?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

russell said:


> hey jan!
> 
> good to see you. you would probably know, are niko and gnatster still around?


nice to see you around. Niko is still around...pm him.
I have not seen gnaster around in a while.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Good to see you back. Gnatster pops up occasionally, though it's rare.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey Russ!

Its been a long time. I think since the AB boards! Shoot me a PM if you still have those cherries you sold me back in the day. I have not been able to find any like them!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Russ, Riley, and Bert all together again... I feel like I have my old forum back !


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Just need Hawkeye and the AB crew would be complete!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hawkeye showed up here not too long ago! We're still missing James Hoftiezer, EKIM, Birgit..., sad thing is most people reading this have no idea what we are talking about! John N has his own forum now.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

oh really? what is it called?

and robert, you should know how much you and your forum have influinced my interests in the hobby. when i first logged on to ab, i had some walmart plant bulbs and almost 2 years later i was knees deep in plants and loving it. if you ever want to start ab back up just know that you have my full support. i know you closed it for good reasons and i hope your business continues to flurish. stores like yours definately keep this hobby going. i do check on your store from time to time and i must say your stock is pretty sweet. i would order often but my wife would kill me.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Ahh you are too kind Russ! You know I've actually thought about doing that lately, but then I remember why I closed the forum... too time consuming, too demanding and too technically challenging for someone like me who is barely computer literate!

Seriously, I am glad to see you back here.



> oh really? what is it called?


AquascapingWorld, its an online magazine and a forum. Great graphics.


----------

